# few from the yard.



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Shot with an old 200mm F4 Nikkor with a 105mm Novaflex bellows lens reversed on the front of the Nikkor. Sunpak ring flash rigged to the reversed lens.

Click image for the larger version



A "Tiny Dancer" or Texas Bindweed


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

The rigging for attaching a ring flash to a reversed lens.. Nikon K3 ring on back of reversed lens, two old filters (filter removed) glued back to back to make a female/female coupling.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

That first shot is just awsome. Quite a rig you have there. Good depth of field. Is that one shot or a stack.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Single shot at F20..


----------



## Submariner (Apr 18, 2014)

Very nice.


----------

